# Asian-Spiced "Ceviche Style" Langoustine Relish



## ironchef (Jul 29, 2005)

You can eat this by itself, but it's actually VERY good over grilled Salmon, Halibut, Tuna, Swordfish, Opah, etc. Probably a little too overpowering for a more delicate flavored fish like snapper. If you cannot find langoustine/langostino, then substitute 16-20 size Shrimp cut tino 1" pieces.

*Asian-Spiced "Ceviche Style" Langoustine Relish*

*Ingredients:*

1 lb. Fresh Langoustine, deshelled
1 medium sized Red Onion, finely diced 1/8"
1 large Vine Ripened Tomato, seeded and diced to 1/4"
2 Tbsp. Olive Oil
1/4 c. Yuzu Juice (Substitute 50/50 Fresh Lemon/Lime Juice)
1/4 c. Rice Wine Vinegar
1/4 c. Premium Coconut Milk
1 Thai Chili, minced
2 tsp. Fresh Ginger, Minced
6-8 Thai Basil leaves, cut into chiffonade
2 Tbsp. Cilantro, chopped
Kosher Salt to Taste

*Method*:

In a pot with boiling salted water, blanch the langoustine until just barely cooked through, about 2 minutes. Immediately shock in iced water, then drain and dry completely. In a mixing bowl. Combine the oil, yuzu, vinegar, and coconut milk. Whisk together until the liquids are incorporated. Combine the other ingredients except for the salt, and fold together until everything is mixed and coated with the liquid. Add more coconut milk to taste if desired. Season to taste with salt, and refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving.


----------

